
Joe Biden, Elon Musk, Apple, and others hacked in unprecedented Twitter attack - kimmos
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/15/21326200/elon-musk-bill-gates-twitter-hack-bitcoin-scam-compromised
======
oferzelig
It's all over Hacker News already. For example the very first item in Hacker
News homepage.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275)

